# Fedor to continue fighting for Bodog?



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

The following is an excerpt from an article on Gambling911.com: 

MMA News: Fedor Emelianenko to Continue Fighting for Bodog 

With the UFC purchase of PRIDE there were immediate rumors recently swirling that PRIDE heavyweight title holder Fedor Emelianenko could sign a long term contract with Bodog Fight. Emelianenko this week told CBS Sportsline that a contract extension he reportedly signed with Pride late last year was not officially completed. 

Sports911.com can confirm that Bodog Fight has been given the same indication. 

Calvin Ayre, founder of Bodog Fight, tells Sports911 "We have been told verbally and in writing that there is no binding contract between Fedor and Pride at this time. We are happy to have an opportunity to showcase Fedor's talents on BodogFight." 

Last year's Forbes billionaire cover boy has been working on luring other top fighters to his organization as well. Seasons 3 and 4 of the BodogFight reality series just finished shooting in Playa Tambor, Costa Rica. 

Fedor Emelianenko will fight Matt Lindland April 14 in Russia for the BodogFight organization. 

UFC president Dana White at a press conference last Tuesday indicated that Emelianenko was locked in with Pride. 

"He is signed with Pride," White said. "We're still figuring out all the details of that deal. We'll do everything we can to keep the Pride heavyweight champion intact." 

Emelianenko is considered by many to be the sport's top pound-for-pound fighter. According to Emelianenko, an agreement with Pride was in place at one point but never finalized. 

"Yes, we have agreement with Pride, but I and (agent) Vadim Finkelshtain have not come to terms with them," Emelianenko said. 

Why Leave PRIDE? 

Robert Rousseau of ExtremeSports.com has offered his own speculation as to why Emelianenko might want to leave PRIDE. 

"Fedor Emelianenko was born in Luhansk, Ukraine and currently lives in Stary Oskol, Russia. Along with this, his homeland is very important to him. Important enough, in fact, to make sure that there was a clause in his PRIDE contract that would allow him to fight in his homeland of Russia, regardless of the organization putting on the show." 

But what was billed in the press as a "one fight deal" is looking more and more like something entirely different. Fedor only has one fight left on his PRIDE contract. 

"Fedor Emelianenko is no fool; and it's likely that his agent isn't, either. To lose their current heavyweight champion to an upstart mixed martial art organization would be a major blow to PRIDE," remarks Rousseau. 

PRIDE has already shunned the Bodog organization, forcing fighters to remove any items that display the Bodog logo when appearing at events. 

Bodog has also indicated that they are willing to pay their fighters top dollar. 

"The UFC treats its fighters like a piece of meat," said one fighter in Playa Tambor. 

The Bodog organization pays well and is known for paying to put up fighters, trainers and - in some cases - family members at top resorts across the globe. The beautiful Caribbean island of Antigua will be showcasing a future Bodog Fight event, Sports911.com has learned. 

"Losing Fedor Emelianenko would be a major blow to the PRIDE organization," says Rousseau.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

What will this mean if it is true? What will happen to the Pride HW title? Will he just retire it or what?


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds like Fedor is leaving town before Tim Sylvia shows up.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you really think UFC is going to let Fedor off the hook that easily?


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Hawkdomination said:


> Sounds like Fedor is leaving town before Tim Sylvia shows up.


LOL! Good one. Are you implying that Sylvia would beat Fedor?


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, but in that interview, it basically states that Fedor and his agent are going to milk this for all they can. If you are the top pound 4 pound fighter in the world, and you are almost a free agent, of course you are going to say that other companies look good to you, that is how you pull the most money from your current employer. If he said, yeah I'll never leave PRIDE, then the Fertitta's can offer him shit and expect him to sign. In the long run, I don't see Fedor leaving PRIDE, I think it would be a ****ing insane move. It really won't pump Bodog's stock either, because unless you are a hardcore MMA fan, most likely you have no idea what Bodog is. The only thing it will help are ppv sales, but who would they have Fedor fight?? They had to bring in a middleweight to move up two weight classes in order to fight Fedor. Fedor will lose alot if he signs with Bodog, and as Dana White said, "If it's not PRIDE or the UFC, then they don't matter." I can almost guarantee you that this is a ploy to drain more money out of the Fertitta's.

While I was writing this a thought came across me. Before the Fertitta's bought PRIDE, we were almost 100% sure that Fedor was staying with PRIDE and heard nothing different. Then following the Fertitta purchase, this info comes out. Could this be strategy on Fedor's part to pull more money from a company that is better off financially?? I mean, I'm sure Fedor had much respect for DSE and would have resigned the deal for what they were offering, but now that there is a new managment team that aren't having financial troubles, maybe he sees that they can afford to pay him more than DSE ever could.:dunno:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

as much as i hate to say it... or accept it... MMA has changed, and if Fedor doesn't sign up with the UFC/PRIDE machine, then he might miss his chance to be at the forefront of the next generation of UFC and MMA in America/the World...


----------



## Micheal Bolton (Mar 3, 2007)

VinceD said:


> The following is an excerpt from an article on Gambling911.com:
> 
> MMA News: Fedor Emelianenko to Continue Fighting for Bodog
> 
> ...


I sure hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!! So if fighter who want to prove they can beat him; they have to come to him and sign with Bodog. Bodog should give him all the money he wants becuse signing him; will get fighters to sign with Bodog. But at the same time; Bodog needs to have better promotions; they need to get rid of Biff naked and shit.


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, if he left that would be shocking! The HeavyWeight title holder just walking away.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn I would hate to see Fedor leave I would still watch him in Bodog, but damn if anyone deserves the big bucks its Fedor. Give him a million per fight and PPV points. Fedor is the King of MMA


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

If Fedor goes to BodogFight, watch countless others follow. If he's there, it becomes "legit" for any figher on earth. This is huge for the becoming of BodogFight.


----------



## osooneru (Mar 21, 2007)

I actually think it will go the other way. If Fedor signs on with Bodog, he will be stuck fighting lesser known fighters, or fighters that are from lower weight classes. I don't see any big name fighters going to Bodog long term just to chase Fedor, when they can chase HW belts in UFC/Pride.

If this happens, watch the HW champs in UFC/Pride become megastars, while Fedor fights fat ******* guy #6 on the back page of the sports section. I hope that doesn't happen, because I think if Fedor jumps on board, he could become the biggest name in any combat sport.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

I think that if Fedor goes, that many will follow just to take him on. And Bodog can afford to pay them the big bucks. Hell, the owner of Bodog is a billionaire. He was on the cover of Forbes and so Bodog has some deep pockets and can pay the fighters very well.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

haha... I looked on Bodog's site but couldn't find any information on how to become one of their fighters.. 

reason I say that is MOST of the MWs, LHWs, and even some HWs, I could easily, or at least beat. Seriously... 

I don't have some amazing credentials to hold up at this point, but I always watch it on ION and I'm like... wtf, I could beat these dudes.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor does whatever the hell Fedor wants to do, and really, he deserves to call his own shots. Remember, people, this was the same guy who chose to fight Yuji Nagata instead of whoever Pride was going to pit him up against. He will go with whoever pays him his money, and I don't blame him at all.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

Damone put it perfectly, Fedor will go where he feels is best (financially) for his future. Trust me, there will never be a lack of competitors for Fedor. FEDOR DOES WHATEVER THE HELL FEDOR WANTS TO DO. IT'S NOT ABOUT THE UFC LETTING HIM OFF THAT EASY, IT'S NOT THEIR CALL.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Prediction: He'll join UFC.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I think that if Fedor choses to live his MMA career in Bodog, he'll be missing the chance to become one of the most recognised superstars in MMA history. I think he knows the competition in PRIDE and UFC is much better than Bodog. If he signs with PRIDE/UFC he has Couture, Big Nog, Arlovski, Liddell, Sylvia and most importantly.. Crocop to fight.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

No one in Pride or UFC can beat fedor. He has proven to be the best MMA fighter and should call his own shots. I hope he does go to bogdog because that will do good things for the MMA world in the long run. If anyone has something to prove they have to come to him because he is the best.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

Tim Sylvia is no longer a threat. Didnt you watch him get his ass kicked by Couture?


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Cro Cop should be at the bottom of the list*



SuzukS said:


> I think that if Fedor choses to live his MMA career in Bodog, he'll be missing the chance to become one of the most recognised superstars in MMA history. I think he knows the competition in PRIDE and UFC is much better than Bodog. If he signs with PRIDE/UFC he has Couture, Big Nog, Arlovski, Liddell, Sylvia and most importantly.. Crocop to fight.



He already beat Cro Cop--- Next! I mean serioulsly, lets see AA, Chuck, Slyvia, face him next.


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

I love watching Fedor fight, but I sure as hell am not going to pay to watch him fight some no names in another organization. I hope he stays in PRIDE or signs with UFC. But yea, if he goes where the money is, you can't blame him either. I just know what I would pay to watch.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

the owner of Bodog can purchase many fighters from all organizations when their contracts are up. I hope Fedor goes to Bodog.


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*HW Pride/UFC tourny?*



VinceD said:


> What will this mean if it is true? What will happen to the Pride HW title? Will he just retire it or what?


... of course I don't want to see fedor go to a half a$$ orginazation like bodog BUT looking in the positive, you might see a Pride/UFC tournament for the belt and Tim Sylvia will not win it


----------

